# Exercising Difficulties



## Silent Sands (Apr 21, 2021)

Since I was put on  Risperidone for Paranoid Schizophrenia (Another one of my maladies), I have a balance problem and used to fall often, this was rectified with a walking stick. I still have a problem with my balance, even after I have sought medical help from the doctors due to not taking me off the Risperidone due to the level of mental health problems and the problem of taking the correct medication. This has been occurring for the past four years, prior to this I walked everywhere for miles and miles, distance no object.
The upshot of this is the total distance I can comfortably manage, about a hundred yards on a good day, before feeling the overwhelming desire to fall over.

So what can be done? Exercise bikes are a problem due to the balance issue, but I'd still like to try before buying, I might not fall.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 21, 2021)

Could you do seated exercise videos from YouTube, or seated weight lifting, or the recumbent stationary bikes which usually have a seat back?


----------



## MrDaibetes (Apr 21, 2021)

I would suggest sitting exercises you can also buy adaptive exercise bikes for balance issues too if that is the type of exercise you prefer.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 21, 2021)

Would Nordic walking poles help? They effectively turn you into a quadruped and that helps with balance.


----------



## zuludog (Apr 22, 2021)

Search YouTube for 'Canadian Airforce Exercises' 
Considered a bit old fashioned now, but they work
Some of the exercises involve balance, just do what you can

I used to do fairly serious hill walking, and they helped me keep fit, then I stopped doing them for quite a while; but as I've got older my fitness and balance have deteriorated, and I can do less hiking, so I've re started the Canadian Airforce again

Yes, I also found walking poles were helpful
Search YouTube and there are videos about them
Also if you Search Google you can find courses & tuition on Nordic Walking

You could also Search YouTube for Tai Chi - again, just pick out what you can do; and gradually you might be able to do more
You can do it at home, in the park, or most towns have classes

As with everything on YT, follow the Links, Lists, and Suggestions, and you'll get lots of similar videos


----------



## Silent Sands (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for all your help in this matter, will look into seated exercise and make use of YouTube and I'll look into  Nordic walking - sounds like all is not yet lost. I have to regain some of my fitness for the good of my health.


----------

